# 1990 VW Cabriolet EV Conversion



## Vanquizor (Nov 17, 2009)

Are you very mechanically inclined and resourceful? Are you very electrically inclined and resourceful?

If you answered yes to both and are good at project management you might pull it off using salvaged chevy volt cells, a used motor and a diy controller. Really for that you don't need a parts list on what to buy as much as you need to work your network to see what you can get for nothing- your build will be governed by what is cheap and/or free.

If not I see 2 obvious alternatives:

1)You can re-evaluate your budget 

The budget you stated will get you a starter kit from a ev conversion vendor- batteries not included. 

Your stated budget could alternatively get you the batteries you need for 150mile range as salvage cells pulled from the junkyard- some (or much) assembly required.

To write a cheque buy parts that work to just assemble a conversion that runs like a normal car and has 150miles range you probably need 3-4x that budget.


2) you could re evaluate your requirements.

That budget could comfortably get you a conversion with 40ish miles range and modest performance or tame performance and 60ish miles range without too much extraordinaire effort.


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

I agree with all that's said above, but another consideration apart from budget regarding your range goal is the physical problem of actually getting enough battery in your chosen chassis. You're going to need about 40kwh minimum of useable battery to get that range, so that's closer to 50kwh of actual battery allowing for a safe margin at the batteries top and bottom state of charge to avoid a short life. 

So, for example, using two used leaf packs, (48kwh) that's going to come in at over 400kg's installed in your car to start with. You might be able to squeeze them all in if you lose the rear seating and go with a two seater, but it's going to compromise handling a lot with that much weight... Do you really need 150 miles?


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

I don't see getting enough batteries in the small Cabrio for 150 miles. But you could have a good performer and it should be easy to get at least 80 real freeway miles if you drive conservatively. You will still pretty much be loosing your rear seating. Those seats are so tiny anyway you might as well use them. Keep your pack low and put more weight up front than in the back. It is a car designed for forward weight. But you will want to have a pack of batteries in the rear seat area. Covered of course. The vehicle is a good choice as long as its in good condition. These do have driver air bags. That is good. Im still considering one. A good AC 50 setup and a good Volt pack would be good. The car is small and light and handles well. I have driven GTI's of the same body style.


----------



## zenizenitsu (23 d ago)

Hey, did you you ever complete your 1990 VW Cabrio conversion? I’m trying to do the same thing and wanted to know how yours went. Thanks!


----------

